

€1B withdrawn from Greek banks in 24 hours, €3bn in 4 days - istvan__
http://rt.com/business/268405-greece-banks-deposit-withdrawals/

======
dredmorbius
It's worth noting that RT, the propaganda arm of the Putin Russian government,
has a strong interest in destabilisation of Western currencies. And of driving
further rifts between Greece and both the EU and NATO.

Though you'll find substantively similar stories from other outlets:
[http://www.thestreet.com/story/13192504/1/stock-market-
today...](http://www.thestreet.com/story/13192504/1/stock-market-today--
greeks-withdrawing-billions-in-savings-from-banks.html)

 _Greeks withdrew more than 1.0 billion euros ($1.12 billion) from their
savings accounts in one day, as they lack confidence that a deal will be
reached._

 _Meanwhile, Russia has announced that it is considering providing emergency
financing to Greece in return for "investment projects and trade"...and
eventually full sovereignty, Mr. Putin?_

